# Mixing Brands of DyeSub Ink



## dyesuber (Jul 23, 2009)

Hypothetically Speaking...

If one were to run out of ink in a couple colors, and just stumble upon another manufacturer, reputable, from Europe, could one start using the new inks in the old bags and just transfer over to the new inks as the diff bags wear out?

A friend of mine has run out of 2 colors of ink and wants to try a new source of ink...

thanks!


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

dyesuber said:


> Hypothetically Speaking...
> 
> If one were to run out of ink in a couple colors, and just stumble upon another manufacturer, reputable, from Europe, could one start using the new inks in the old bags and just transfer over to the new inks as the diff bags wear out?
> 
> ...


1. If you are using an ICC profile with the original inks in a couple of channels and different inks in the other channels then you just hosed your profile.

2. Your inks may not work well chemically if you allow difffernt types to mix. You need to have a clean CIS (including clean CIS carts) before you introduce new inks. Those can usually be cleaned with cleaning fluid.


----------



## dyesuber (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks! Thats what I told him, and what I thought...


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I think that is a bad concept and would not do it.


----------



## imakesubink (Jul 24, 2012)

Dyesuber, your message box is full!


----------

